
The biggest culture shocks working in a European city - sophiaellis
https://www.sophiaellis.co/blog/2017/9/22/the-biggest-culture-shocks-in-europe-from-a-us-millennial
======
pmontra
A view from Italy.

Career: same thing here.

Smoke: it's not cool but it's accepted. People have to get out of restaurants
to smoke a cigarette.

Hanging out at home: same thing here, maybe a little less true in winter (it's
cold in the north.)

Sleep: very true for Spain, especially because they live in the wrong time
zone and get one extra hour of light all the year round.

Dressing up: not particularly true for IT jobs here, but I don't know what's
the standard for the USA.

